# What should I have done differently ?



## East Westerner (Nov 29, 2014)

San Diego was busy last night with several things going on at once, so I got pulled all the way from downtown to a 17 minutes drive. I picked him up, he stated he has never used Uber before. I drive him to a restaurant , on the way hit traffic , cut in the line etc. yet he states that he is late to a party . When I dropped him off, he looked at his phone like " Uber is [email protected]$t" . And of course I got super low rating that night.
Even so he paid surge of 1.4 , his bill was $18 which is still below a cab ride . He probably rated Uber for waiting him wait and pay surge price one star, but instead I got hit with that rating . What would you do in my case? I would like to know....


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

#1
Do not drive over 10 minutes to a ping.

#2
Use Waze, enter destination address, add a few minutes to the eta and confirm it's OK with pax before starting ride. If Pax says he is late boot him out and never start ride.

Summary:
No profit in 17 minute distant pings, and Avoiding the one star avoids the whole problem.


----------



## East Westerner (Nov 29, 2014)

Very good idea about calling him


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

East Westerner said:


> Very good idea about calling him


You've got his name & address, order a tonne of horse manure delivered to his door COD.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> #1
> Do not drive over 10 minutes to a ping.
> 
> #2
> ...


I agree. Yet, I will say that your points may not hold true for anything beyond uberx. Driving XL, I get quite a few 15+ minute pings, and I take them all. Why? Because they come from a very wealthy suburb of our city whose residents have realized XL requests have a larger reach than X pings, so use that to get a car when noone else is available. They have, with one exception, been the most profitable rides I've had, including one guy who typed me a $20 on a $30 fare, took my card, and did the exact same thing on the ride back.

Guess where I hang out on weekend rushes?

Yes, you're right in general, but knowing your market beats the shit out of general guidelines every day.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

If you're getting requests 10+ minutes away, then there's a good chance somebody closer might have rejected the request or simply ignored it. The aforementioned then goes to the second nearest Uber, which is why stuff like this will happen. That's why it's not a bad idea to accept anyways. Tell them your reason for being a little late and the rider might cut you a break (hopefully since he should be grateful that he got a ride in the first place). In your case, you were unlucky and statistically speaking, nighttime brings out the worst in passenger quality.


----------

